# Kamasu?



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

Is there any difference between the Mako III and Kamasu or are they the same? Thanks everyone.


----------



## fillerbunny (Apr 27, 2018)

Kent302 said:


> Is there any difference between the Mako III and Kamasu or are they the same? Thanks everyone.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f410/new-name-mako-iii-4911389.html


----------



## tmvu13 (Dec 28, 2018)

Kent302 said:


> Is there any difference between the Mako III and Kamasu or are they the same? Thanks everyone.


One and the same, in a sense. Mako III was never the official name, only something Youtubers came up with to call the new watch. The official--and only--name is Kamasu.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

It’s a Kamasu NOT a Mako III. Retailers just started giving them the “Mako III” names.


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

thanks guys, i think ill buy one i love my mako ii and the kamasu takes care of the little pet peeves i have with my mako. 😁


----------



## robbleeca (Mar 10, 2019)

Purchased the limited edition. Still under delivery. Will see how it works out.


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Kent302 said:


> thanks guys, i think ill buy one i love my mako ii and the kamasu takes care of the little pet peeves i have with my mako. &#55357;&#56833;


Yup I agree. I've had a Mako USA II for about a year and I'm trying to sell it. The recessed crystal an plastic cheap looking lume pip on the bezel just don't do it for me.

The new Kamasu has a shielded lume pip and the crystal sits flush with the bezel. Just waiting for confirmation that the strap code bracelets from the Mako II/Ray II fit and I'm ordering one. Or maybe strapcode will do a bracelet for these.


----------



## hsdriver (Sep 22, 2011)

Did you order one from Japan ?


----------



## robbleeca (Mar 10, 2019)

Received the limited edition today. Normal orient watch box without "Limited Edition" on it.
The dial is not somthing special and the coloure combination of the bezel and dial looks weired. I wont put it on my wrist hanging out. Returned.

Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## apudabam (Aug 18, 2013)

robbleeca said:


> Received the limited edition today. Normal orient watch box without "Limited Edition" on it.
> The dial is not somthing special and the coloure combination of the bezel and dial looks weired. I wont put it on my wrist hanging out. Returned.
> 
> Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


Which is the limited edition? CAn you take a pic?


----------



## robbleeca (Mar 10, 2019)

apudabam said:


> Which is the limited edition? CAn you take a pic?


Already in the return package. Here is the photo from Orient USA website.









Sent from my MI MAX 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Love my Cuda LE now that I have it on this perlon. There’s supposedly some variability in each metallic mother of pearl dial. To each their own...


----------



## Zany4 (Jul 22, 2015)

Orient just emailed me that the LE Kamasu was supposed to ship in a limited edition box. It didn’t, so they are sending me one. They caught the mistake themselves. Nice customer service after the fact.


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

Noooo! i was just going to pull tue trigger and now the orient kamasu (mako iii on site) has sold out with only the mineral class variant still available on Jomashop!😯😢😭


----------



## texastom (Mar 4, 2015)

Interesting color scheme. I don't recall seeing a gold bezel and hands on an otherwise stainless watch. Kinda like it, especially with the blue dial.


----------



## appleb (Sep 30, 2015)

robbleeca said:


> Purchased the limited edition. Still under delivery. Will see how it works out.


Where did you purchase the LE from?


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

i did it, i bought the blue kamasu with rubber band. it is coming on the 10th😆


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

just came in and worth every penny $181 US.


----------



## fred82 (Apr 12, 2019)

Hello,






I've recently noticed that the bezel aren't properly aligned to the dial marker.
Please watch the youtube video at minute 5:02, that bezel misalignment is similar to my watch.

Does anyone else have the same issue?


----------



## tmathes (Jan 11, 2013)

I have a Ray II, there really isn't any slop in the bezel with that watch, it hits the market spot on. The only defect out-of-the-box was some missing plastic/lume paint (not sure which) on the bezel dot. For a $150 watch that has otherwise perfect dial/bezel alignment and is within +5 sec/day I wasn't going to send it back to amazon for replacement.


----------



## fiskadoro (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got the maroon/red dial version. Really digging it. No problems with bezel alignment here, just a little bit of play as expected for this price point.

If the pic look fuzzy below, original is here.


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

mine looks pretty well aligned just a bit of play. my mako ii had no play and was well aligned but was a little stiff to rotate so im happy with this bezel


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

gorgeous watch fiskadora!


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

I sold a Ray Raven II and a Mako II and picked up a red Kamasu, really like it, no problems with it:


----------



## 123robert (Nov 26, 2013)

I really like the blue dial Kamasu on the steel bracelet - I just wish the 22mm bracelet tapered, even if only slightly?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

123robert said:


> I really like the blue dial Kamasu on the steel bracelet - I just wish the 22mm bracelet tapered, even if only slightly?


Pretty sure it tapers from 22mm to about 20mm judging by the photos.


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

phlebas said:


> I sold a Ray Raven II and a Mako II and picked up a red Kamasu, really like it, no problems with it:
> 
> View attachment 14065179


The red Kamasu is gorgeous. I want one. It is sold out in the OrientUSA site. I also want a Red bezel Kano, but the Kano is too big for me.


----------



## phlebas (Oct 15, 2013)

ronkatct said:


> The red Kamasu is gorgeous. I want one. It is sold out in the OrientUSA site. I also want a Red bezel Kano, but the Kano is too big for me.


Yeah, I thought the Kano was too big, prefer the dial on the Kamasu as well, really nice. I managed to get mine from Creation Watches before they sold out.


----------



## drooartz (Jan 8, 2019)

I have to admit that I've not really bonded with my red Kamasu. The dial is beautiful, but I'm coming to appreciate that I really like Arabic numerals on the dial. I've not worn it much since it arrived, while my Mako II gets lots of writs time. It's likely I'm going to pass it on soon.


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

fiskadoro... gorgeous maroon dial in your pic. Now I'm torn between the maroon and the green dial Kamasu..but I must get one !


----------



## ConvicTech (Jan 8, 2017)

speedy07 said:


> fiskadoro... gorgeous maroon dial in your pic. Now I'm torn between the maroon and the green dial Kamasu..but I must get one !


Go for the maroon dial hands down, it is one of the best dials i have ever seen


----------



## Kent302 (May 17, 2018)

i was boring an went with the blue again. so far dont really have any complaints with my kamasu, it has a little play with the bezel (mako was kind of stiff) and is less accurrate than my mako ii (but not by a huge amount 15 v 5 sec) but thats it. overall great watch and i will be keeping both!


----------



## JJ Smith (Jan 3, 2019)

Here's an informative video on the Kamasu and Kano, from Long Island Watch...


----------



## Fanat (Feb 25, 2015)

It's Kamasu, I even saw it called Ray 3 Limited Edition. Here is the link on amazon where they named it as such. 
https://www.amazon.com/Orient-Limit...ited&qid=1557421723&s=gateway&sr=8-1-fkmrnull


----------



## Ed P. (Aug 5, 2009)

speedy07 said:


> fiskadoro... gorgeous maroon dial in your pic. Now I'm torn between the maroon and the green dial Kamasu..but I must get one !


Well, to tilt the scale back to the green dial, here are some pics!


----------



## speedy07 (Jun 9, 2007)

Ed P. said:


> Well, to tilt the scale back to the green dial, here are some pics!


 Wow...yes - the green one calls ! Would you call it a 'forest green' shade ?


----------



## ffeingol (Dec 25, 2013)

Can anyone share the lug to lug measurement?


----------



## 2g2gn (Nov 26, 2009)

ffeingol said:


> Can anyone share the lug to lug measurement?


its 46.8 according to Orient USA.


----------



## dmitrzak1 (Aug 7, 2017)

The green is nice but man is it so mild as far as the color in lighting. The maroon is a stunner.


----------



## Abhishek.b27 (May 20, 2019)

Received this today - the Orient Kamasu Green/Turquoise dial diver - a lot of watch for very little money.
Specs - 

Orient In house movement (38-40 Hr power reserve)
Sapphire Crystal
41mm case size
22 mm lug width

View attachment 14220179


View attachment 14220181


View attachment 14220183


I need to hunt for the red dial kamasu!


----------



## eleven pass (Oct 6, 2018)

mi6_ said:


> Yup I agree. I've had a Mako USA II for about a year and I'm trying to sell it. The recessed crystal an plastic cheap looking lume pip on the bezel just don't do it for me.
> 
> The new Kamasu has a shielded lume pip and the crystal sits flush with the bezel. Just waiting for confirmation that the strap code bracelets from the Mako II/Ray II fit and I'm ordering one. Or maybe strapcode will do a bracelet for these.


So glad you mentioned the lume pip! I was having trouble deciding which I preferred, but now I know the Kamasu is the way to go. Thank you.


----------



## ronsetoe (Jul 19, 2007)

Just received my red one from Japan. I don't know what I was expecting from a under $300 watch but was hoping for a bit more heft. The watch looks nice but not what I am use to wearing and it took all of 10 seconds and their was no bond. Oh well I guess it will flip it and lose a few bucks because it will never get any wrist time


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Am I correct in saying that the Kamasu model is not ISO 6425 rated, the only Orient models are the Triton and the Saturation diver?


----------



## crakkajakka15 (Jul 13, 2009)

im really digging the new green color anyone got one yet?


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

I'm a little behind the times. Does this mean Orient did away with the 6-9-12 dial?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

By the way, I was a little confused about the raised lume pip comments...neither of my Makos have it. That is, until I looked more closely and realized the pip has been broken off on both of them :O


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coldethey (Mar 19, 2019)

crakkajakka15 said:


> im really digging the new green color anyone got one yet?


I got one recently.


----------



## coldethey (Mar 19, 2019)

Can anybody share their accuracy here? I'm getting some pretty abysmal times (looking like +40 seconds per day so far...)
I bought mine (very lightly) used with no box or warranty so returning it just isn't an option. 
Anyways wondering if anybody else is having accuracy issues.


----------



## Katakuri17 (May 24, 2019)

I love the red arrow tip on the seconds hand


----------

